# Private Medical College Or Bangladesh Under SAARC Quota



## zokki2000 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi every one.
My story is that I got 85.32% in mcat. So obviously no chances in govt medical colleges. Was planning to get admission in private schools. However today I got offer letter for Bangladesh medical college under SAARC quota of govt of Pakistan. Just confused whether I should opt for Bangladesh or should I go for private college in pak. Any suggestions ?


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

If it is less expensive In bangladesh and u hav no problem to go abroad than u should opt for Bangladesh bcz education and degree is almost similiar


----------



## zokki2000 (Sep 25, 2012)

As per the terms and conditions provided by NTS fees are same like their local students so I believe almost negligible as compared to private schools in Pak. If education quality is good than I dont mind going abroad.


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

education quality is good but i think u have great chance in bds in gov sector and might even get in dg kan for mbbs in second list


----------



## zokki2000 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks Husnain for ur replies. U reckon dgk han merit will drop off ? Last year it ended on 85.63


----------



## Umar Akmal (Sep 2, 2014)

What was your score in the test?


----------



## humda (Oct 22, 2014)

Where is the merit list? And when they are going to infor students for their joining?


----------



## humda (Oct 22, 2014)

zokki2000 said:


> Hi every one.
> My story is that I got 85.32% in mcat. So obviously no chances in govt medical colleges. Was planning to get admission in private schools. However today I got offer letter for Bangladesh medical college under SAARC quota of govt of Pakistan. Just confused whether I should opt for Bangladesh or should I go for private college in pak. Any suggestions ?


Zokki how muchdid you score in nts? And whats your aggregate? And did you get the call letter of joining?


----------



## Umar Akmal (Sep 2, 2014)

@humda what was your score?


----------



## humda (Oct 22, 2014)

Mine was bhai 69


----------



## OmerFaruq (Sep 6, 2014)

I also got letter from SAARC quota i'm lacking 1.4%aggregate in UHS but still i'm inclined to BDS surely will go Insha Allah to Bangladesh!

- - - Updated - - -

they didn't showed merit list and just sent the letters


----------



## Saad96 (Nov 3, 2014)

OmerFaruq said:


> I also got letter from SAARC quota i'm lacking 1.4%aggregate in UHS but still i'm inclined to BDS surely will go Insha Allah to Bangladesh!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> they didn't showed merit list and just sent the letters


What was your score in NTS?


----------



## humda (Oct 22, 2014)

so im notin once again ah.... pauses and pauses .. :'(


----------



## OmerFaruq (Sep 6, 2014)

71

- - - Updated - - -

I have contacted my people here as well as in Bangladesh they all motivated me positively and assured me that there isn't any problem with to go Bangladesh for mbbs they have good educational institutions where merit is very high and they provide quality education I was concerned about racism in Bangladesh but got met with some bangali friends in Islamabad and they also pacified me and guaranteed of being treated well there! those who have also got any letter and Application form plz contact me
Thanks!


----------

